# Local 58 apprenticeship steps



## Abc12 (Mar 1, 2018)

Looking for alittle advice on what to do next. Originally appiled back in May 2016. I passed the test, but wasnt given a score. Ive only been interviewed once. I feel the interview went good. I did the physical and drug test. Is it just a waiting game from here? Anything I can do to increase my chances? Its been awhile since I received a letter, so im just alittle nervous. Its for Residential..


----------

